# صلاة للقديس بندلايمون الطبيب الشافي



## مسيحي و أفتخر (4 يوليو 2008)

†باسم الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس أمين†
أيها القديس الشافي بندلايمون ذخيرة
الاشفاق يا من أستشهدت في سبيل
المسيح مختارأ و قطعو رأسك نحن
نسألك أنت تشفي أوجاع أجسامنا
وتنقي افكارنا عارفين أنك أنت 
تتوسل الى سيد الكل ان
يمنحنا رحمته العظمى أمين.
                                                                               †صلوات القديسين معكم أيها الأخوة†


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (19 يوليو 2008)

امين شفاعة القديس بندلايمون تشفي كل مريض
امين
شكرا اخي 
وربنا يحميك


----------



## الفرعوان (2 أغسطس 2008)

النعمة الر ب يسوع على كل من فى الموقع ارجومن كل من فى الموقع يوسعدنى فى البحث الذى اعمل فية هو عندالقدس الهىارجو ارسل موضوع عنة وشكرا   انا جمال خادم اعداد خدام


----------

